# My last time out!



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Maybe our buddies would like to get together and talk about fashion trends in fishing pants.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Maybe our buddies would like to get together and talk about fashion trends in fishing pants.


 ;D ;D


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

> Maybe our buddies would like to get together and talk about fashion trends in fishing pants.



hahahah I agree.. I guess funky abstract designs are in! ;D


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Clown Camo...

the fish are laughing so hard they can't see the hooks!

Works for me...


----------



## ashley1 (Jan 9, 2009)

Nice


----------



## tgaud11 (Sep 30, 2008)

Nice Bonefish!!!

I still have never caught one. Most definatly #1 fish species on my "to catch list."

Also, is that a hpx micro in your signature and who made the casting platform on it??


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words guys, bonefish really are a blast to catch! 

Tgaud11: Yes that is a Micro in my signature.. Also Shallow water customs manufactured it couldnt be happier with it let me know if you have any questions.. 

Alonzo


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

definitely a nice bone, congrats


----------



## raulito9506 (Sep 17, 2008)

congrats on the bonefish, i still havent cought one im dying to catch one thoe, that and a snook, now wen i get my skiff this week i hope i can meet up with a couple of guys on the forum down her in key biscayne bay or the keys, so i can learn some tips and tricks and catch my first!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! one again congrats


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice bones, congrats!


----------

